
First Sale Victory in Vernor - epi0Bauqu
http://williampatry.blogspot.com/2008/05/first-sale-victory-in-vernor.html
======
gibsonf1
As a long-time Autodesk customer, I can see the problem from Autodesk's
perspective. Standard procedure with Autodesk products is to upgrade to a
higher version at a lower cost than buying a brand new copy every couple
years. After the upgrade, the customer still has the old software sitting
around, so if the customer were to sell the old version, and the new owner
then upgrades, Autodesk is out the difference in cost between new and upgrade.
Autodesk can control for this by tracking serial numbers of course, but the
unknowledgeable new owner would be unable to upgrade the product through no
fault of theirs and effectively have wasted some good money if they need to
upgrade.

